# Dispositivos libres y no libres de potencial ?



## Jordi Mirandes (Dic 21, 2016)

Hola a todos!!! 
Acabo de registrarme en el foro, estoy estudiando electricidad a distancia , tengo algunos conocimientos de e electricidad pero no muchos, he estado trabajando en la construcción un buen tiempo. Mi pregunta es muy sencilla y necesito porfavor una respuesta clara y sencilla, porque explicaciones a mi pregunta he encontrado varias pero no me son útiles. DE DONDE Y PORQUE SE LE DENOMINA A ALGUNA DISPOSITIVOS LIBRES DE POTENCIAL O NO LIBRES DE POTENCIAL, PARA QUÉ SE UTILIZAN DONDE SE COLOCAN SU FUNCIÓN... ? Muchas gracias! ...


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 21, 2016)

Supongo que los dispositivos libres de potencial se refiere a que no estan energisados/alimentados (potencial) a 220V o 380V según sea monofásico o trifásico respectivamente. Caso contrario, no libres de potencial, es que se encuentran alimentados por la tensión de linea, 220V o 380V según corresponda.

PD: Desconosco si es algún concepto o termino específico utilizado en la jerga de los electricistas, lo antes dicho fue pura deducción.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2016)

Deberías de detallar mas en que contexto está esa definición.
Libre de potencial por ejemplo son los contactos de un relé que estén accesibles ambos extremos. To ahí conectas lo que quieras, por ejemplo una señal de audio para que se corte a voluntad, 12V cc o 230 V ca

No libre de potencial sería ese mismo relé en el que ya esté uno de sus terminales conectado a la fase, o a +12V, solo puedes conectar algo que mantenga esa referencia. Por ejemplo una lamparita de 12V o bien algo de 230V conectado al neutro por el otro extremo.

La cuestión viene porque no siempre está accesible esa conexión, si es libre lo pones tu por fuera al gusto pero si no lo es puede que sea complicado cortar el cable que "por dentro" del dispositivo esa conectado a +12V o sencillamente que sea imposible, por ejemplo un transistor necesita una referencia para funcionar y si la cortas ya no funciona.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 21, 2016)

Jordi Mirandes dijo:


> Hola a todos!!!
> Acabo de registrarme en el foro, estoy estudiando electricidad a distancia , tengo algunos conocimientos de e electricidad pero no muchos, he estado trabajando en la construcción un buen tiempo. Mi pregunta es muy sencilla y necesito porfavor una respuesta clara y sencilla, porque explicaciones a mi pregunta he encontrado varias pero no me son útiles. DE DONDE Y PORQUE SE LE DENOMINA A ALGUNA DISPOSITIVOS LIBRES DE POTENCIAL O NO LIBRES DE POTENCIAL, PARA QUÉ SE UTILIZAN DONDE SE COLOCAN SU FUNCIÓN... ? Muchas gracias! ...



Supongo que libres de potencial son etapas o dispositivos optoacoplados.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 21, 2016)

Hola, normalmente se les llama sistema no libres de potencial, o sistemas de fuerza a aquellos que intuitivamente se deducen que están conectados a la red. Y a los sistemas libres de potencial o comando, a aquellos que gobiernan a los sistemas de fuerza o están relacionados a ellos, pero no están conectados galvánicamente a los mismos o a la red.


----------

